# BO's Online Comp Journal



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 1, 2003)

It's 2:30 a.m. here.  Just setting up journal and too stinkin' tired to type. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 1, 2003)

This is just a duplicate post of the one in the "let the games begin".  I figured I'd post here so people will hopefully offer advice/criticism/whatever.

Well Crap...here we go...

I tried my best to look frumpy(which wasn't hard). That way ANY improvement will be noticable. LOL Thanks for your help on the pics FS.

Name: BUSTINOUT aka BO
Age: 37
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 195
Bodyfat: God only knows. Hope to get hydro test next week.

Goals: To get back much lost lean mass after 12+ month layoff
Reduce bodyfat back down to 10% range.

Fats...I mean stats:
Neck: 16"
Chest: 42"
Arms: 16.5"
Waist: 36.5" (UGHHH)
Hips: 40.5
Thighs: 26"
Calves:15.5"

Great Idea on the comp FS.  This is just what I needed to get back after a very lengthy layoff.  Last August(2002) I got very ill with a large blood clot in my left leg(not gear related for you all wondering).  Well after four months of blood thinner therapy, I had really lost alot of desire to hit the gym.  Deep down, I think I was still paranoid and worried about the clot.  The training suffered as well as my diet.  With my work schedule and all, it was not uncommon for me to consume only 1000-1500cal/day.  In fact this was quite the norm for a long time.  My heart was just not in it...I had to much other crap to deal with.  I've been back at it just over a month now.  Started off with cardio to get cardio vascular operating again and it's also somewhat therapeutic(mentally) for me.  Have now moved on to hitting the weights as well.  Well enough rambling BS.  Bottom line is...It's great to be back at it and I'm looking forward to seeing everyones improvements for the next several months.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 1, 2003)

Front...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 1, 2003)

Side...


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

babe you look way too damn sad....come here and let me give yah a big hug  your gonna do great


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> babe you look way too damn sad....come here and let me give yah a big hug  your gonna do great




 ...Is that better? lol

Thanks for the encouragement J!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 2, 2003)

10-1-03

#1-7:00 a.m.   35grams whey
#2-8:30  5 eggs scrambled  3whites 2 whole, 3/4cup oatmeal, coffee out the arse.
#3-11:00 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup plain yogurt
#4-2:00 55grams Pro Blend 55, 1tbsp flax
#5-4:00 5oz chicken breast, 1cup salad/lemon for dressing, 
#6-6:00 before workout...1 can tuna
Workout 6:30-7:30/45
post workout...50grams whey/30grams maltodextrin
#7-8:00 1.5 can tuna, 1 apple, two celery stalks
Before bed(10:30ish assuming I can get insomnia under control) 55 grams blended protein with tbsp flax.

The meals will probably stay not vary much, however; workout time may change so I am not eating meals so late.  I hate keeping my last "real meal" just crappy old tuna.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

what does "coffee out the arse mean"? i am so not hoping it means that you made the coffee from your butt


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL.  No, I just drink enough to come out my arse. lol  I'm a  slow starter in the a.m.


----------



## dino (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Bo...You better work damn hard...I'll be watching ya... 

good luck!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 20, 2003)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

BO, it's almost been a friggin month since you last posted  Let's see some diet and workouts!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

yah whats up babe ?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

HEY  BO!! WHATS DOIN??


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 12, 2003)

I admit, I have been a slacker on posting my info.  By the time I get on the puter at night, I'm too damn tired/lazy.  Workout have been fantastic.  I've been using P/RR/S.  Will be taking this coming week off for rest.  I have not measured lately, but here are a few current stats...

Bodyfat is down 4%(approx 8lb fat loss)
Weight is up...202.5

The diet has not varried much.  I have added another meal and cottage cheese, Chef J's Tri-O-Plex bar is my new friend, so the protein is up a bit more as is the flax.  I've cut out the yogurt too.  Have up the post workout carbs up a bit and added more carbs throughout the day.

Workouts have been excellent.  Great gains especially considering that my strenght was way down after my long layoff.  Have really not focused on getting back to where I was strength wise...especially since I have been clean for a year and 9 months.  Focus has been on good form and getting the best out of the P/RR/S program.   I will continue the prograp, but reverse the order that bodyparts get worked not only through the week, but the body part that was trained second during the day, will now get trained first while energy is higher.  Want to keep balance in the workouts.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2003)

Dont forget your update pics soon bud


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey BO, you're a slacker


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 21, 2003)

tell me something I don't know. lol


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------

